

iPad Mini Web Design and Development Early Best Practices - dbarefoot
http://www.mobify.com/blog/5-ipad-mini-design-development-best-practices?utm_source=hackernews&utm_medium=submission&utm_campaign=ipad%2Barticle

======
ricardobeat
A bit early for that?

    
    
        [...] a desktop site won’t work on a seven-inch iPad Mini
    

Why? Sensibly designed 'desktop sites' work fine even on an iPhone.

    
    
        [...] sizing up a mobile website will be the best approach
    

And that's exactly the opposite of what Apple just said in their launch
keynote.

